# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - C++ >  Problem closing a bat file? Hide it instead

## silentthread

We have this Citrix published application that we needed to run a bat file, that in turn runs a vbs script, that updates the user profile.

So like the bat file would not go away. So then I wrote a vb.net app that calls the bat file, waits a couple of seconds, closes the bat file and closes itself. It did not work. Why, something silly with the components of the .net framework over a published application. We received error messages....

System.Security.Permissions.EnvironmentalPermission, mscorlib, and bunch of other silly messages like this.

So, I took the law into my own hands, and resorted back to one of the best programming languages in the world. C++. 

Below is the source code for an app that can help you launch a hidden bat file.




```
#include <iostream>
#include <conio.h>
#include <windows.h>
#include <fstream>
#include <string>

#define n '\n'

using namespace std;

int main()
{

ifstream myifstream;
myifstream.open("BatFileConfig.txt");

if(!myifstream)
{
cout << "There was a problem trying to open the BatFileConfig.txt" << n;
getch();
}

string pathtofileSTR;
int timerpauseSTR;

myifstream >> pathtofileSTR >> timerpauseSTR;

myifstream.close();

SHELLEXECUTEINFO ShExecInfo;
ShExecInfo.lpFile = pathtofileSTR.c_str();
ShExecInfo.nShow = SW_HIDE;
ShExecInfo.cbSize = sizeof(SHELLEXECUTEINFO);
ShExecInfo.fMask = NULL;
ShExecInfo.hwnd = NULL;
ShExecInfo.lpVerb = NULL;
ShExecInfo.lpParameters = NULL;
ShExecInfo.lpDirectory = NULL;
ShExecInfo.hInstApp = NULL;

ShellExecuteEx(&ShExecInfo);

Sleep(timerpauseSTR*1000);

return 0;
}
```

Here is the txt configuration file (BatFileConfig.txt). The 3 is the number of seconds it will wait before it closes the bat file and then itself.



```
mybat.bat
3
```

----------


## deepu8

it is very tough to understand. You should use comments in the source code so that it make easy to understand your source code.

----------

